# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  IGF-1 LR3 Journal

## Solrock

<Mods: not sure where best to place this thread... I opted to place it in the question section because of the number of queries about IGF-1. By all means, move it if need be>


Backgorund:

> Height: 5' 10"
> Weight: 202
> BF: 10%
> 3 months since last AAS cycle.
> Taking 50mg clomid ED. (I am experiencing some hypogondism from my last cycle and will continue the clomid until my next AAS cycle. I will be starting HCG as soon as I get it in, about two weeks.)

I will only be running IGF-1 LR3 at 40mcg ED (bi-lateral injections of 20 mcg) for 25 consecutive days.


Day 1:

8:40 am - IGF-1 Injection: 

Had some problems, the amount of the draw is so small that it is tricky. I drew in 20 mcg and could not seem to get the air bubble out of the way to inject. I decided to draw in some BW, 40 mcg. When I drew in the BW, the IGF-1 foamed with a ton of tiny bubbles. My guess is that part of this reaction was due to the fact that the IGF-1 was kept in the freezer and the BW was room temp. I now have the BW in the fridge for future draws. After injecting into tricep, I drew in another 60 mcg of BW and inject that into the same tricep. (The idea behind this is to get any residual IGF-1 that may have been left in the syringe or needle)

10:00 am - Workout - Chest and Triceps:

I did not notice anything with my warm up. However, after the second set of bench press, I went to the restroom to take a leak. I looked in the mirror, and the pump I had was the equivalent to the pump I only get at the END of my work out. I have never had a pump like this after the second set.

I went back out to the guys, and they even noticed without me saying a word.

This is where is gets strange. I wasn't able to do my normal routine of sets/reps/weight. The first few sets all came out fine, with great pumps. But when I went to lift the heavier sets, there was no 'oompf'. It wasn't that my muscles were numb, it was like they had no energy. What is strange is that I felt full of energy. So, for my entire workout, the first sets were standard, the last sets below my normal range. The pump I got from the workout was one of the best pumps I have ever had, yet I felt guilty that I couldn't put up my normal range. It was strange.

12:00 noon - IGF-1 Injection - 20 mcg in opposite tricep.

3:00 pm -

I am extremely nauseous - I felt like throwing up but did not (at least not yet!), have a slight headache and am much more tired than I usually am at this time of day. My hunger is almost non-existant because of the nausea. I am having to force protein down, preferably in the form of a shake.

<I will be taking measurements of body parts (chest, arms, waist, hips, thighs, calves) but am too nauseous to do it now. >


5:00 pm -

Still tired, even after I drank 16 oz of coffee. Still have nausea, not as bad though.


Summary of Day 1:

I have no doubt that the IGF-1 LR3 is having some type of effect on my body. However, I am not willing to conceed that all of the above was due to the IGF-1 at this point. I will draw my conclusion at the end of the 25 days based on the metrics I am employing (which are not perfect metrics by any stretch of the imagination, but they will at least give me some idea if IGF-1 run solo is worth it.). I must emphasize that the IGF-1 is having some effect OR I am getting the flu. There is definitely something going on. We will see.

----------


## RoNNy THe BuLL

This is very interesting. I hope you keep up the journal the way it's already been set up.

There's nothing better then documented experience to help answer a lot of questions, especially when it comes to IGF-1.

----------


## getnlarg

Keep the info coming, bro. I am gathering as much info as possible for a soon to come IGF cycle. I am very interested in the day to day effects. I've read quite a bit, here and other sites, but first hand info from a bro is best. 

Good luck--Train hard

----------


## Solrock

Interesting

Still Day 1

5:10 pm

I am between the small to moderate range for ketones, tested via a Ketostix - around 30 mg/dL based on coloring. This morning, for my morning urination on the Ketostix I was in the trace range - 5 mg/dL.

I have followed my usual diet today (despite nausea), and would never be in the range that I am in now. At most, I would be a solid 15 mg/dL at this time of day.

I will be curious to see if this continues or if this is an anomaly. Either way, I will also log the Ketostix results through this 25 day cycle.

----------


## gundam675

keep this journal ALIVE. i want to see how igf goes. good luck bro !

----------


## Muscleguy

Well i was keeping my journal in another thread but i will continue it here:
Day 23: I am taking 80mcgs of IGF (40 when i wake up and 40 postworkout) I am taking it alone to see the gains from it. I am up around 3 lbs and have become very lean. I have become very striated and vascular! I am loving this stuff. The pumps have gotten pretty strong as i have to rest around 2-3 mins between sets to let them subside a bit! My strength has gone up around 15lbs on bench! That is awesome since i have been off cycle for 3 months! I feel pumped and full all day even when i wake up. The only side i have been noticing are my hands aching a bit. But it only started when i upped the dose from 60mcgs to 80mcgs. I think IGF is definatly worth the money!

MG

----------


## hawk9603

bump

----------


## Solrock

Day 2

9:00 am

Had a good nights sleep. I felt like I rested 'deeply', that is the only way I can describe it. Nothing profound, but it was noticeable.

No headache and no nausea this morning.

I do notice that my triceps feel and look a bit different than they usually do after a training day. I wouldn't say they are pumped with that nice tight feeling. They actually feel 'watery'. Not bloated, but noticeably more volumous. Again, it is not the firm, tight feeling of a pump. But looking in the mirror, I would say it looks like I have a mild pump. 


IGF-1 Injection - 20 mcg left delt

This mornings injection went a bit smoother than yesterday. One trick I found with drawing such a small amount of liquid (20 mcg) is to draw in roughly the amount you want regardless of the air bubble. Then, keeping the needle submerged in the IGF-1 in the vial, push the draw back into the vial and then re-draw while never removing the needle from submersion in the IGF-1. This prevents the air bubble (mostly). 

After I injected the 20 mcg into my left delt, I drew in 60 mcg of BW. I injected into my left delt and aspirated, drawing blood. Had to pull out and find another delt spot. Injection in second location went smoothly.


There is one contributing confounding variable, and that is my neck pull. When I get a neck pull (fairly often) I will often get head-aches during the course. I cannot tell if the head-ache I had yesterday is related to the IGF-1 or the neck pull. I just hope this neck pull goes away soon.


Ketones:
Negative on the Ketostix. I ate more than my usual amount of carbs last night, I was worried about going hypo in my sleep. I will test my ketones throughout the day to see if there is a relationship between IGF-1 injection time and ketosis.

************************************************** *****

12:30 pm

2nd injection - 20 mcg in right delt

I went for a drive this morning around 10:30. About a half hour into it, I felt like I was falling asleep at the wheel. It almost felt like the effects of Ambien... I really thought I was going to fall asleep. It was strange though, because part of me, maybe my mind, wasn't tired at all. It's hard to explain.

Ketones:
Slightly at or above the 20 mg/dL range. This is interesting, because this shift never occurs for me at thistime of day with the foods I have been eating.

Hunger: Have not noticed hunger beyond the normal range. I do have what feels like cotton mouth, but it is not completely dry. This has been going on for several hours. It's like cotton mouth but with saliva, if that makes sense.

************************************************** ******


3:00 pm

I just woke up from a 2 hour nap. The only reason I woke up was because of the dream I was having... my girlfriend was moving into another guys house. Needles to say, I was pissed and it woke me up. But I had to struggle to get up. I am a light sleeper and never have problems with getting up. I feel like I could go back to sleep now.

Ketones:
Small amount - 15 mg/dL. With the amount of carbs I ate I should be completely out of ketosis. 

Gastro-intestinal tract:
I noticed this yesterday, but didn't think anything of it. Now that it is happening again, I think I need to include it. I have been getting what feels like a 'rumbling' at the lateral most sides of my upper abdomen by the rib cage. There is no pain or discomfort, but it is noticeable. I should also note that I have never felt it 'rumble' in these areas before.

----------


## getnlarg

Good stuff bro, but I have one question for you. Research I have done says 1 injection first thing in a.m. then 1 in the p.m. right before bed. Is this correct and if so, Why your variation of injecting in a.m. prior to training then 2-4 hours later. Maybe I am reading it wrong or (more likely) I just don't have all the info.

Keep posting.

----------


## Solrock

getnlarg: Good question. My intent was/is to inject an hour or so before my workout, and then again immediately after. I have found no solid research that indicates that am and pm injections are best. There have been several posts about people injecting only once a day. I will note that I am not fixed on staying with my current injection scheme. I will likely make adjustments throughout the 25 days based on how I feel my body is reacting. I am really just trying to get a feel for how it works and what it is doing to me.

----------


## Muscleguy

Day 24: Today i have been really tired! I read that this is a side of IGF. I finally got my bf measured and im at 7% down from 10%! That is just f****** awesome! 

MG

----------


## Da Bull

> Day 24: Today i have been really tired! I read that this is a side of IGF. I finally got my bf measured and im at 7% down from 10%! That is just f****** awesome! 
> 
> MG


I'll share here,I've just finished day [email protected] 60mcg ed...down 2%bf,but I am running 8ius ed of HGH with it on top of my cycle.I think the combo is good,I do feel tired at times,but I've upped my carb intake and feel much better.i also added cardio 3 x a wk.btw,I do my shots after workout in the muscle group worked that day,on off days I hit the tri's.I have noticed I hold a pump alot longer also,strange thing is I get feet pumps when doing my cardio,not sure what that is???I see my doc on Tues. so I'll no more then.I'll chime in when i can.....all be cool.....DB  :Devil Grin:

----------


## Solrock

Day 3

7:45 am - Injection 20 mcg

Weight: 204

I am up 2 pounds. I do not think this is related to my food intake, because if anything, I have had sub-normal hunger. It's only day 3, so this may only be a cycle my body goes through. We'll see.

I definitely have a pump in my triceps from my workout two days ago. The pump was there last night as well. I like it.

Ketones:
Small - 5 mg/dL


11:30 am

Only slight nausea. My GI tract is still making 'rumbling' movements. A couple times I thought it was my cell phone vibrating. It's fairly pronouced and area specific.


4:45 pm - Injection 20 mcg

Still have pump. It's been with me entire day.

Ketones:
Negative (I ate a fair amount of carbs today)


Day 3 summary:

There is no doubt that the IGF-1 is having an affect on my body. The pumps that I am maintaining are unique, and the GI tract 'rumbling' is also unique. There is definitely a correlation between injection time and tiredness that occurs a few hours later.

----------


## DocHoliday

You keep a great journal Solrock. 

I wish you the best in your trial with IGF-1 LR3. I hope things go very well for you and am very curious to your daily results and over all turn out. 

Best of luck.

Doc

----------


## JohnnyB

keep us posted Bro

JohnnyB

----------


## motoxxxguy

This is very interesting bro. Keep up the quality journal entries, and best of luck with this. I'll be keeping an eye on this one!

-moto

----------


## Ammar

I am gonna BUMP this...very interesting and I am glad to see you guys are getting good results so far.

----------


## DocHoliday

Bump

----------


## Solrock

Day 4

7:30 am - Injection of 20 mcg

Weight: 205

Arm measurement: 17 3/4 (this is up from 17 1/2 just 4 days ago)

Waist measurement: 34 in (was 34 3/4 just 4 days ago)


It's like I have a pump all the time. There is no doubt that the IGF-1 is working. My only concern is that if it is this effective at building muscle, is it also this effective at enlarging my organs?

Ketones:
small - 5 mg/dL


4:30 pm injection of 20 mcg

I only get slightly tired a couple hours after injection. the first few days I was falling asleep everywhere. I only seem to get a very mild nausea, again, not like the first two days where it was intense. I have not notice any change in my appetite. If anything, I need to force food down a couple hours after injections.

Still get the 'grumbles' a couple hours after injection.


Summary:
The IGF-1 is definitely working. No doubts.

----------


## Solrock

Day 5:

7:45 am - 20 mcg injection

Still pumped. I love this. When I look in a full length mirror I swear that my muscles look better as far as shape. I don't know how to explain it. It's like there is a slightly new dimesnsion to them. It's only day 5, so hopefully this will continue and my metrics will demonstrate a change.


4:30 pm - 20 mcg injection

Still pumped. This amazes me, because I am completely relaxed, yet my muscles have a great fullness to them. This is addictive in and of itself.

My workout are still different... I can bust out the first few sets, but then it seems like my muscles have no 'umpf' (see day 1).


Bowel Movement: I really didn't want to have to comment on this, but I feel I have to becuase it is very noticable to me. My diet has remained identical to pre-IGF-1, yet my BM is completely different. I will spare you the details, but the difference is significant.


Summary:
Still pumped.

----------


## DocHoliday

Cool Solrock,

The only way to know its growth effects on the organs is to get x-rayed right?

I hope your growth continues in the same manner too.

Doc

----------


## rococo

A CT (cat) scan would be better than just getting a KUB radiograph. CT shows soft tissue a hundred times better than standard diagnostic x-ray. costs a bit more, but might be worth it if truly concerned. The only thing x-ray MIGHT show is renal or hepatic enlargement. 
Roc

----------


## Solrock

Yes... I am intending to get a complete scan of my internal organs in January (not sure what it is called, perhaps a CAT scan as rococo). I won't do another cycle of IGF-1 or HGH until then.

----------


## LightWeightBaby

can u keep posting your diary

----------


## Solrock

Day 7

7:30 am - Injection 20 mcg

Weight: 207

My whole body has nice full pump with improved definition. The effect is definitely different than roids... and my abs are definitely more chiselled. I am beginning to see my obliques. My waist is down another 1/4 inch... but the way my abs looks, it seems like more.

Ketones
Trace - 5mg/dL


10:45

Okay, the IGF-1 definitely has a significant effect on blood sugar. I have had enough carbs to take me out of ketosis and into the 'negative' (as in no ketones in my urine), and the Ketostix is reading close to Moderate at 40 mg/dL. 

I am a bit tired. There seems to be a relationship between the IGF-1, ketosis, and tiredness. Actually, it isn't even so much tired as it is sleepy, if that makes sense. I am not 'tired' per se, just sleepy. It is a strange effect.

I cannot say what is causing what in what order or sequence. I do know that this process seems to begin with the IGF-1 injection. I cannot infer causation from a correlation, at least not with the metrics I am using. Perhaps a detailed study will be done on IGF-1 LR3 some day... one can only hope.


I could defnitely see how someone on a consistant low card diet could go hypo. I suspect, with the carbs I am eating, a small but consistant amount, that a larger dose could make me go hypo. 


4:45 pm - Injection 20 mcg

Full muscles. Not a pump, but full. Full, but not bloated. Hard to describe, but completely enjoyable.

----------


## Solrock

Day 9

7:45 am - Injection 20 mcg

Weight: 208

Ketones
Small - 15 mg/dL

I gotta say, I like this stuff... at least with what it is doing on the outside. Everything looks more defined. 


5:15 pm - injection 20 mcg

Ketones
Small - 15 mg/dL

I am amazed at how the IGF-1 is keeping me in ketosis.

Summary:

I am beginning to get excited about this stuff. At first I thought I was making it up, but I now know there is no way... this stuff is the real deal. totally different than roids though... I am very curious as to how the IGF-1 would mix with a cycle.

----------


## Solrock

Day 11

7:30 - Injection 20 mcg

Ketones
Small - 15 mg/dL

Weight: 209


I can't believe how my weight just keeps going up... I still have some hypogonadism from my last cycle, and have lower than normal testosterone in my system now, but this stuff just keeps making me grow.


11:30 
Not tired, but sleepy. I am mentally alert, but want to sleep.


5:00 pm - injection 20 mcg

Ketones
Moderate - 40 mg/dL

Summary:
Okay... I am finally going to say it, Igf-1 LR3 kicks ass. So long as my blood and organ test results are healthy before my next gear cycle, I am definitely going to include IGF-1 LR3 throughout the cycle. Probably weeks 1-4, 9-12, and post 17-20. I am flat out amazed how this stuff is working.

I must confess, and I am not trying to scare anyone, but I am getting a little concerned about my internal organs. I have had no symptoms other than intestinal grumbling, but the way this stuff is making me grow... I hope it is mostly just my muscles.

----------


## DocHoliday

I wish you all the best with your internal results. I hope nothing major comes of it. If nothing does, I will be sure to try it.

Doc

----------


## Dude-Man

> I must confess, and I am not trying to scare anyone, but I am getting a little concerned about my internal organs. I have had no symptoms other than intestinal grumbling, but the way this stuff is making me grow... I hope it is mostly just my muscles.


It'll be your intestines too.. There have been studies that showed IGF-1 supplementation to increase intestinal weight by 10% over an 8 week period. 

Oh, by the way.. hope you got a cancer screening before you started.. becuase if you've got any cancerous cells, IGF-1 will cause them to proliferate.

Say the word and i'll link to the studies... or at the very least their abstracts.

----------


## Solrock

> It'll be your intestines too.. There have been studies that showed IGF-1 supplementation to increase intestinal weight by 10% over an 8 week period. 
> 
> Oh, by the way.. hope you got a cancer screening before you started.. becuase if you've got any cancerous cells, IGF-1 will cause them to proliferate.
> 
> Say the word and i'll link to the studies... or at the very least their abstracts.



By all means, include the links to the study or abstracts. I have read several. And 'yes', I did have a complete check-up before IGF-1 LR3 administration to check for cancer. What I did not get done was a scan to record the size/weight of my organs. I will be doing this before my next cycle of AAS/IGF-1 LR3. This is an area with HGH and IGF-1 that I feel needs to be monitored closely. There is no sense in killing yourself while trying to improve/maintain your health.

----------


## Dude-Man

> By all means, include the links to the study or abstracts. I have read several. And 'yes', I did have a complete check-up before IGF-1 LR3 administration to check for cancer. What I did not get done was a scan to record the size/weight of my organs. I will be doing this before my next cycle of AAS/IGF-1 LR3. This is an area with HGH and IGF-1 that I feel needs to be monitored closely. There is no sense in killing yourself while trying to improve/maintain your health.


I agree wholeheartedly. here we are. the first, proves that upregulation (binding) of the IGF-1 receptor causes maintanance and proliferation of the mutated cancer phenotype.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q...tool=iconabstr

New england journal of medicine is down and i can't get the other article, but bear with me.

----------


## Lift Chief

Very interesting- this is exactly what is most useful... a comprehensive account.

----------


## rococo

Can I ask you what your cycle of IGF-1 cost you? And what part of the "chain" did it come from? Euro pharmacy, distributor, gym prices? seeing if it's viable for my budget... thanks

----------


## Solrock

rococo , I'll PM you. I don't want to source post. I paid $200 from an online research company.

----------


## Solrock

8:40 am - Injection 20 mcg

Weight: 209

Arms: 18"

Waist: 33 1/2"

Ketones: Trace - 5 mg/dL

I love this stuff. I am really happy with how my body is looking in the mirror. There is definitely more definition. My muscles feel awesome and have a nice full look. 

I haveto comment that my workouts have been consistently different while on IGF-1 LR3. It's as if i do not have endurance. My muscles get tired so fast... just a handful of sets in, and i am just about beat. The pumps seem disproportionate to what i am lifting. I am remaining in the same range for lifts, sometimes even below. It is a strange effect, totally opposite of gear. It is definitely working... I have no doubts.

I am anxious to try this while on cycle. Soon.... soon...


1:30 pm - injection 20 mcg

----------


## dizzle

Sounds good Solrock, I've been on it for 2 weeks too, but I've been on gear. Results are definetly there, espeically in size. I'm not really getting the fat loss, even though i'm stacking w/ GH, but I've been downing 4500 calories so I didn't really expect to lose fat.

----------


## DocHoliday

Solrock,

Have you tried consuming simple carbs right after injection to see if that dulls some of the fatigue? Maybe some complex carbs an hour or half hour before injection times as well? The timing of your carbs might be able to help in your workouts. 

Im just wondering if that might help. 

Doc

----------


## rococo

okay sol... where are you and where's the updates???  :Smilie:

----------


## the dent depot

Ok...I'm bumping this just so I get the email when he adds to the journal. Amazing insight.....thaks.

D

----------


## getnlarg

Where's our fix, Solrock??
Got used to reading the updates -- Hope all is well bro, Keep posting.
I'll be looking for it.

----------


## Swellin

Uh...yeah, I want an update!

----------


## rococo

well this is a bad sign *looks around... no Solrock*

----------


## Dude-Man

> well this is a bad sign *looks around... no Solrock*


I'm sure he's just gotten lazy.. no worries.

----------


## DocHoliday

hope all is well

----------


## LightWeightBaby

need an update want to hear the progress

----------


## LightWeightBaby

Gettin worried about you hope everything is ok

----------


## redrumkev

this thread was starting to become part of my daily routine, and I am sad to say, I miss the updates!

----------


## DocHoliday

I really hope things are well. If they are just say hi on daily threads so we know youre up and moving.

Doc

----------


## 01dragonslayer

Hey Sol...where ya at?? Hope all is well.

----------


## BGMKE7

im going to bump this too to get the email also when he responds.i have taken igf-1 on 2 seperate trials.the first was for one month and the second was for 2 months.i absolutely love the stuff.i have used 50mcg right before training and i always used aas with it and everything he is saying happened to me expect that with the aas i had my endurance increase dramatically in the gym.good luck.and keep the updates coming.
later

----------


## Solrock

Sorry all... I have been keeping my journal, just on paper for the last week. I had to go out of town for work. I know some of you are still in college... god, I wish for those days. FYI: I am 30. And my girlfriend wants to get married and have kids three months ago. So my ass has to go where the money is...

I am typing in my journal for the past week now. Will post in a few minutes. Good stuff. Thanks for keeping this thread alive.

----------


## Swellin

Whew! Glad to hear you only had an attack of work!

----------


## Solrock

Day 15

6:45 am - Injection 20 mcgs

Ketones: Large 80-120 mg/dL (I can't tell exact number on ketostix)

Weight: 208

Arms: 18 "

Waist: 33 1/4"


I left to go out of town on business yesterday. FOr the past two days I have consumed hardly 

any carbs. I am in full blown ketosis. WHich I like. However, there is a different feel to it 

than when I am not on IGF-1. I am more aware of my mouth... I think I have more saliva than 

usual. I did drop a pound, and I believe it is because of the low carbs and travel. I will 

say though, I am noticing definition and cuts that were not there before.


6:00 pm - injection 20 mcg

Ketones: Moderate 40 mg/dL

I ate carbs at lunch, didn't have much of a choice.


9:00 pm - I have a head ache. Not sure if it was because of the carbs I had at lunch or the 

dull ache I seem to get from the IGF-1.




Day 16

6:30 am - injection 20 mcg

Ketones: moderate 40 mg/dL

I have a head ache. Again, too many variables for me to tell what is causing it: travel, 

different food, hotel bed, hotel air, carbs, IGF-1. Too many variables.

I am hungry though. Very. Again though, not sure what variable is responsible or if it is a 

combination.

5:30 pm - Injection 20 mcg

Feel good. Great pump all day long. Hungry.

Ketones: Small 15 mg/dL




Day 18

6:45 am - injection 20 mcg

Ketones: Trace 5mg/dL

Weight: 210 (I don't trust this scale, so I am discounting this measurement. this is a 

different scale than the one at home.)

Two things are standing out: a continual headache, and an occasional shot of pain running 

down my left side, halfway between my center line and the most lateral part of my body. My 

guess is my intestines, though it could be my spleen, pancreas or just about anything else. I 

say intestines only because I still have strange grumbling sounds. No distended gut though 

(not sure that 18 days is enough to even get a distended gut).

6:00 pm - injection 20 mcg

Ketones: small 15 mg/dL

Dull headache still present. Haven't had that shot of pain in several hours. Maybe it was 

gas.... the food I am eating is not even remotely close to my normal daily intake. The 

abdominal pain could just have been gas.

I have to say again, I really like what the IGF-1 LR3 is doing to the appreance of my body.




Day 20

6:45 am - injection 20 mcg

Ketones: Moderate - 40 mg/dL

Arms: 18 1/4"

Waist: 33"

I notice that if I do not eat a couple hours after injection I get really nauseous. So long 

as I eat I seem to be anywhere from normal to slightly nauseous. If I don't eat though, I 

feel like I am getting the flu.


6:30 pm - injection 20 mcg

Ketones: trace - 5mg/dL



Day 21

5:00 am - injection

Ketones: moderate 40mg/dL

Arms: 18 1/4"

Waist: 33"

Had to inject early today, I have my return flight.


2:00 pm

<< Catching up in my AR IGF-1 journal. Thanks for keeping this alive >>

I loaded up on food before my flight and slept like a baby the whole way through. I will say, 

I can take naps at just about anytime while on the IGF-1.

5:30 - Injection 20 mcgs

----------


## BGMKE7

i get the same nauseous feeling if i dont eat enough carbs while on the igf-1 and i too get those headaches which for me hurt like hell.i found that if i eat though the headaches seem to go away.

----------


## getnlarg

Welcome Back Solrock!! Many of us were concerned. Glad to get your posts back and keep it up.

----------


## rococo

good to have you back! Sigh of relief from all of us!

----------


## Julio2254

I am very interested on the effect of IGF-1 on organ growth, if anyone has any articles with definitive info on it please post.

----------


## Solrock

Day 23

7:00 am - Injection 20 mcgs

Ketones: Trace 5 mg/dL

Weight: 209

I noticed that the dull headache goes away if I eat carbs. It definitely makes things easier... the 

headache is annoying and disrupts my concentration.

I noticed that the last couple days my GI tract has not been 'rumbling' as much. In fact, it has just about 

stopped. I have no idea why. My weight has also remained the same for a little over a week now, though 

there is more definition. 



12:30 pm 

Ketones: Small 15 mg/dL


6:00 pm Injection 20 mcgs



Day 24

6:30 am - Injection 20 mcgs

Well... it looks like I have been injecting slighly more than the 40 mcgs a day, as I am completely out of 

my IGF-1 LR3. I was close to the mark, 24 days out of 25. I fell three 20 mcg injections short of the 25 days.

Ketones: trace 5 mg/dL


Final Stats as of last injection:


Weight: 209 - up 7 lbs from start date with no AAS.

Arms: 18 1/2" - yeah! up 1" in 24 days

Waist: 33" - down 1 3/4" - quite pleased

BF: 9% - down 1% according to calipers. FYI: I don't trust calipers all that much. Whether my assessment of my BF% is accurate based on BF% could be questioned, but my consistency in my method and area of measurements have remained consistent. The only thing I can say for BF% with certainty is that there has been a change in my body composition as far as adipose tissue.



Summary:
I am quite pleased with the IGF-1 LR3. As far as I am concerned, there is no debate about it being effective. It is definitely a unique compound when compared to AAS. It's mechanisms of action feel completely different.

I will definitely be including IGF-1 LR3 in my next AAS cycle, and will also use it during PCT... I strongly suspect that it could very well stave off any loss of muscle. It may even add a little. But that is another journal....



THANKS TO:
I wanted to thank all of you guys who contributed to this thread and showed concerned when I didn't post for 6 days (I was out of town on work). I appreciate your concern. It is one of the things that makes AR a great place. The internet and bulletin board forums are great for the dissemination of information... AR is no exception... however, what makes me love this place is the COMMUNITY that is alive and breathing here. THAT is what makes all the difference.

Thanks for your support.

And thanks to the vets and mods who have answered my PM's over the past year.

----------


## the dent depot

Bravo! I am considering it now...

D

----------


## JohnnyB

I have some, will be using it some time next year

JohnnyB

----------


## Swellin

Excellent journal! I can't wait to order mine. I still haven't decided where to run it, but I sure feel like I need to do so.
This journal will be a huge help to others...it lays out some expectations...gains & sides. Although these are specific to the individual, reading accounts of such results helps any potential user to prepare.

Thanks Solrock.

----------


## rococo

Glad for the final update... NOW for the big question, when are you going in for a physical and CT scan of your abdomen to check for enlargement of your organs... not your "organ"... is that where you misplaced your last day and a half worth of dosage???  :Wink:

----------


## Da Bull

Nice final post bro...thanks for sharing.........DB

----------


## King Test

good stuff... appreciate the info

----------


## the dent depot

Hey Solrock...another thing....
Did you or anyone around you notice any changes in the appearance of your face? As in jaw, cheek bone, or forehead? 

Regards,

D

----------


## rococo

And one more question... You mentioned early on that you injected according to when you were going to work out... what did you do on days that you didn't work out? What type of workout schedule were you on... 4-5 days a week?

----------


## Julio2254

I am VERY interested on the effects of IGF on organ growth, so if you get those results PLEASE let me know.

----------


## Testify

Great journal Solrock! Thanks for sharing your experience with all of us. Contributions like this are one of the things that make AR such a great board. I am pretty pumped to incorporate IGF into my next cycle.  :Dancing Banana:

----------


## LightWeightBaby

thanks solrock you were a great help to me and I am sure many others, I will be starting in febuary keep me posted on when you do it next
LWB

----------


## BrownBomber

It seems like IGF is EXTREMELY hard to measure even using a slin syringe. A slight miscalc. could leave you with more/less mcg's than you wanted. Has anyone experienced this? Does anyone have any ideas?

Thanks
BB

----------


## getnlarg

Nice Journal, Solrock!! Great info. I'm setting up a cycle with IGF-1 R3 and AS and your posts have been very informative. Look forward to further posts of yours.

Train Hard

----------


## redrumkev

I must agree with getnlarg, great info. I look forward to seeing the results of a combo AS and IGF-1 R3, should be crazy!

----------


## Solrock

Metrics: 9 days after last IGF-1 LR3 injection


Weight: 211 (I think xmas added a couple pounds, up 2lbs from 209)

Arms: 18 3/4" (up 1/4 inch and solid)

Waist: 32 3/4" (down 1/4 inch)


Ketones: I really haven't moved beyond trace amounts at 5 mg/dL. In light of the fact that my diet has remained almost exactly the same, I feel there is a definite correlation between IGF-1 LR3 and the body's use of blood sugar and fat stores. 

I have kept ALL muscle gains. If anything, I think my muscles feel 'harder'. 

The most pronounced effect I have noticed though is the definition. I am still just as cut today as I was on the last day of injection, if not more. Reviewing my journal, it seemed that the cuts and definition surfaced during the second half of the cycle.

Depending on how my test results turn out (next week!) I fully intend to use IGF-1 LR3 in my upcoming AS cycle. It is also my feeling that IGF-1 will be AMAZING for PCT. I intend to start running IGF-1 the same day I begin clomid. With what I am expereincing now, I truly feel that the IGF-1 will help keep gains, and maybe even add a little more.

----------


## Swellin

I wondered about this...nice to hear that everything looks good. What test are you having next week?

----------


## Solrock

> Hey Solrock...another thing....
> Did you or anyone around you notice any changes in the appearance of your face? As in jaw, cheek bone, or forehead? 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> D



I have not noticed any changes in these areas or in any type of bone structure.

----------


## Solrock

> I wondered about this...nice to hear that everything looks good. What test are you having next week?


Tests:

Total Cholesterol, HDL,LDL,and Ratios, Triglycerides, Glucose, Kidney, Liver, and Heart Functions, Potassium, Calcium, Uric Acid, Electrolytes, Iron, CBC (Complete Blood Count) and PSA (Prostate Specific Antigen). Along with Testosterone (Total & Fractionated).

----------


## rococo

nothing for internal organ enlargement?

----------


## Taejoon

Keep us updated, Bump....

----------


## fame2002

Where Were U Injecting The Igf-1?????

----------


## rococo

> Where Were U Injecting The Igf-1?????



Re-read the post... tris and delts...

----------


## fame2002

yeah i got it thanks.

----------


## JohnnyB

Your up 2lbs and your waise is down a 1/4 of an inch, that's a good deal

JohnnyB

----------


## red69

So what's the latest? Ht? Wt? Are you still feeling good? Thanks for the great journal

----------


## the dent depot

> bump, send me an e-mail solrock. I got a good source, and want to verify if it is the same as yours.....and what ever happened to that one bro(Bigworm) who said he had a great online research source. I think it was Bigworm(he had a little green worm thing for his icon)
> thanks all bros,
> [email protected]


Is this a source post!? Read the **** rules. Keep that sh!t in PM's.

D

----------


## LightWeightBaby

that is not a source post that is just his email. Big worms email is not that.

----------


## en1222

> Day 23
> 
> 7:00 am - Injection 20 mcgs
> 
> Ketones: Trace 5 mg/dL
> 
> 12:30 pm 
> 
> Ketones: Small 15 mg/dL
> ...


Where do u want your ketones to be at when taking igf? What is the dangerous zone?

----------


## Da Bull

> Where do u want your ketones to be at when taking igf? What is the dangerous zone?


It's going to fluxuate all day bro,keep your carbs high so you don't go hypo....I found myself having to carb up at night quite often to be able to wake up not lathargic..........everyone one is a little different,you need to know all the facts then run a cycle and see for yourself.

Peace

DB

----------


## D-END

Good stuff bro, keep it coming

----------


## Jjdigs74

excellent post!

----------


## northendninja

bump for update  :Smilie: 

have you lost any of the gains? like you would an aas cycle?

----------


## Solrock

No, I did not loose any gains. In fact, just one week into my currest AAS cycle, I was able to put up 405 for 3 solid reps, something I have never done before. My weight was 202 at the time. 

At the end of my IGF-1 cycle, I was approx 212. I dieted down to about 202 over a 3 month period. I am sure I lost some muscle mass, but not much. I had greater muscle definition than ever. 

I am convinced that the IGF-1 LR3 made a fairly significant change in my body composition. I intend to run is again while on AAS, and will document my progress.

----------


## dmerk

So how did you exams turn out? Any negative side-effects?

----------


## JohnnyB

I love the stuff

JohnnyB

----------


## JohnnyB

Solrock how old are you? just try to figure out if results are age dependent.

JohnnyB

----------


## flexshack

solrock, you never told us how your blood and organ tests went??

----------


## northendninja

im turning 23 in a month, you think this may be too young? Im pretty sure my growth plates are fused  :Stick Out Tongue:  

I have read alot of people experience huge gains on their AAS cycles that follow IGF, almost as if new muscle is there to grow  :Strong Smiley:  

cant wait to start...seriously though, I know there isint too much research yet, but do ya'll think 23 is too young? Im considering running IGF (may) all by itself (no juice) seeing how it goes and potentially running another IGF/cyp/EQ/fina (jul/aug) in the middle of the summer.

----------


## Solrock

JohnnyB, I am 31. I am also running GH, but am only 1 month into it. I am not sure how age and IGF-1 LR3 affect each other. For the young guys considering it, I would hold off until you are CERTAIN you are done growing. The stuff is potent, and I have no idea what it would do to someone whose growth plates have not fully closed. It could cause some real damage.

Dmerk, all test came back normal. My liver values were a bit elevated, but that wasn't due to the IGF-1. My liver values have been high for the last couple years because I have been cycling so much. 

Northendninja, yes, I believe that is what happened with me. The IGF-1 had definite results during its course, but once I was a week into my AAS cycle, my strength went through the f'in roof. I am now at 212lbs again and benching 434 for 3 solid reps for 2 sets. I am going up every week. I can't wait till I start the IGF-1 this time around... a couple more weeks.

----------


## JohnnyB

It's just a thought I've had so I'm trying to find out how old everyone that has good result are and the same with people that say they didn't get anyyhing out. Which aren't many

JohnnyB

----------


## flexshack

> Dmerk, all test came back normal. My liver values were a bit elevated, but that wasn't due to the IGF-1. My liver values have been high for the last couple years because I have been cycling so much.


what about any organ growth? weren't you going to get this checked as well?

----------


## northendninja

well johnnyB im starting in 3 weeks, ill be your 23 year old guinea pig  :Smilie:

----------


## tbrocato

> well johnnyB im starting in 3 weeks, ill be your 23 year old guinea pig


jezz kind of young huh ?  :Wink:

----------


## Solrock

> what about any organ growth? weren't you going to get this checked as well?


Along with the blood work, I also got a CAT scan. All test results were normal, including the CAT scan. I did not have a baseline for the CAT scan, but the doctor said all looked well.

----------


## flexshack

> Along with the blood work, I also got a CAT scan. All test results were normal, including the CAT scan. I did not have a baseline for the CAT scan, but the doctor said all looked well.


excellent

----------


## northendninja

how much did all these tests cost? or were they covered by insurance? Im in Canada, I dont know if its so easy to simply ask for a CAT scan....

----------


## flexshack

hey solrock, would you be willing to post pics of yourself so we can see your results?

----------


## T-Biggs

SLOROCK............unbelievable thread!!

Just a couple questions though reguarding your workout schedule/injection times-you said you went 25 consecutive days but on the days you didn't workout how did you/what times did you inject the IGF? The same times/schedule as if you did workout? And how may days a week did you workout?

I start my IGF on Monday and reading this thread has got me looking forward to it running along with my current cycle (4th week into-150mg GARD TTS/ED and 375mg Zencall Test Enth per week)

----------


## Solrock

> SLOROCK............unbelievable thread!!
> 
> Just a couple questions though reguarding your workout schedule/injection times-you said you went 25 consecutive days but on the days you didn't workout how did you/what times did you inject the IGF? The same times/schedule as if you did workout? And how may days a week did you workout?
> 
> I start my IGF on Monday and reading this thread has got me looking forward to it running along with my current cycle (4th week into-150mg GARD TTS/ED and 375mg Zencall Test Enth per week)


I ran the same injection schedule on days off as days on for working out. I also continued with the spot injections, the only way to go in my book. remember, your muscles do their grwoing when you are resting, so days off of lifting are just as important, if not more so, than the days you lift.

----------


## betatest

Outstanding journal!

----------


## Lozgod

Just curious did you get your blood work done before you started, and if so did you get the numbers on all of them. I always do, if you did what were the numbers before and after.

Thanks for keeping this journal it was great.

----------


## majorpecs

Wow..I don't know how I missed this journal. Awesome job Solrock. Have you started your AAS cycle yet? You need to continue this journal with your next IGF AAS cycle.

----------


## !!BarmaN!!

yes i like too read de updates too!!!!!

----------


## hulk007

very interesting,i am doing some reaserch on the igf,i havent tried it yet but will soon.one question if you dont mind,do i half to take in carbs just like when i use the humalog.and is igf better for cutting or mass when on a steroid cycle.

----------


## Isaiah1SAS

Oh, by the way.. hope you got a cancer screening before you started.. becuase if you've got any cancerous cells, IGF-1 will cause them to proliferate.
__________________________________________________ ___________________

Hi !

Is this accurate ? Is cancer prescreen a consideration ? What type of cancer prescreen process might you evaluate ? Great journal science-- compelling. Thanks.

----------


## kaorialfred

> I have noticed I hold a pump alot longer also,strange thing is I get feet pumps when doing my cardio,not sure what that is???I see my doc on Tues. so I'll no more then.I'll chime in when i can.....all be cool.....DB



I do a lot of cardio and was wondering about that.
DB let us know if you keep getting the feet pumps.
You may have to buy new shoes, to accomadate  :EEK!:

----------


## hulk007

i phone my doctor,the secretairy asked me what kind of cancer screenig am i looking to get done,i am going to start igf-1 if i can find it around here.so does anyone know what i should right on paper to show my doctor what kind of test to scan me for.

----------


## tallyjuice

Old Post, but it should be made into a sticky.

----------


## itsjinx

yeah this would be nice as an IGF Journal Sticky for sure!

----------


## daos

very nice journal. very informative

----------

